# Resolved: Can't Connect to Internet or Router



## GenDeathRaiser

Hey, My father recently encountered this problem while installing AVG if that has anything to do with it which I severely doubt. The light on the router stopped blinking, it now stays lit which signifies no activity but connection, however via his PC he cant connect to the internet, or the router, or even use options such as repair a connection because it can't find the connection to the router. Has anyone encountered this problem or better yet discovered a solution. I attempted a System restore but I got - Your PC could NOT be restored to this date -. Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## johnwill

Open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## JamesO

You may also want to power down the modem, router and PC.

Power up the modem, wait 2-3 minutes, power up the router, wait 2-3 minutes, power up the PC and see what happens.

Also do what John stated in the above post, possibly before and after the reboot of equipment.

JamesO


----------



## GenDeathRaiser

Code:


G:\WINDOW~1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : kpb-hcquueixs90
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Eth
rnet NIC
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-20-ED-B9-75-F3

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys LNE100TX Fast Ethernet Adap
er(LNE100TX v4)
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-41-1B-0A-51
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.59.9
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
                                            ?
                                            ?

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ?
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
        NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## JamesO

It appears you are not getting an IP address from the router via DHCP.

The 169.x.x.x address is a Windows default IP address that will not get you anywhere.

I would do the reboot as mentioned. If not you will need to see if you can put static IP's in to access the router and make sure DHCP is in enabled.

When all else fails, look into a way to reset the router to factory default. Probably holding a reset button down for 10-30 seconds.

Then make sure the router has the most up to date firmware and reconfigure.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill

The "Media Disconnected" is telling, did you check the cable?


----------



## JamesO

JW one NIC is clearly disconnected, however, it appears there are at least 2 PCI NIC's, based upon MAC addresses and descriptions??

Realtek and Linksys.

It appears the Linksys is connected in this report.

Now the real question is which NIC should be connected??

JamesO


----------



## GenDeathRaiser

Linksys is the one he uses, it's not a router problem, as I get connection while he does not, this occured after the install of something, and he says that it blinks he has activity on boot, so he believes a script is running to disable it.


----------



## johnwill

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## GenDeathRaiser

That doesn't work because as far as it knows he has no network config, no router, no nothing, he's picking up nothing at all, which is why we think a script is running to jumble his settings or something.


----------



## johnwill

Thank you for your opinion, but since he's seeing 196.254.x.x as an auto-assigned address, what makes you think that it won't work? The "blinking" he sees on startup is his machine attempting to communicate with a DHCP server.

If you don't want to try any of the suggested fixes, how exactly can we help you?


----------



## GenDeathRaiser

I'm sorry that you I haven't told you I HAVE tried every single one, I thought by That DOESN'T work rather than WOULDN'T would signify that, I apologize, I have tried all of the above and it displays that it can't find any connection at all, to anything.


----------



## JamesO

Use the other NIC??

Disable one of the NIC's??

Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface??? Not sure what this is and why it is here, maybe an issue??

JamesO


----------



## GenDeathRaiser

johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> _Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*_
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*
> 
> *Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


I ran the Underlined and Italicized command again, and this time it magically worked. Thanks for all the help


----------



## johnwill

Glad we got you going. FWIW, the Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface is part of the IPv6 package, you can uninstall that too.


----------



## ma_bear

*Re: Can't Connect to Internet or Router*

RE: the advice shown below is FANTASTIC!!
I can't possibly tell you how happy I am to have found this website. I had spent countless hours reading various forums and trying all the troubleshooters in WinXP and I could not get connected to the internet. 
Then I found this and thankfully, read another user's post on doing this repair TWICE and it worked! The same as with the other posting - it didn't work the first time, but did the second time. 
Thank you, THANK YOU!!



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*
> 
> *Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## johnwill

We get a two-fur, glad it helped you too. :smile:


----------

